# .40 S&W Sig Sugestions?



## dennq (Mar 15, 2008)

Hi. Newbie here.

I have narrowed down my choice of caliber and manufacturer to .40 S&W and Sig.

I will be using this pistol strictly for target shooting. Can anyone recommend something. I was looking at the SP 2022.

I will have to order this gun since my dealer doesnt have it in stock and handguns are extremely hard to get in Canada. We can own them though.

Can anyone comment? 

Any other suggestions?


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I would recommend the 40S&W solely based on the fact that it's easier to find (Atleast here anyways).

-Jeff-


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I really like he .40 round for target shooting though it works great as a "carry" round too. I have a Para P16 that is just a lot of fun on the range and if I'm using shoulder rig it comes with me at times.

I'm guessing the Sig you're talking about is the 357 Sig round(?) It is a really good round but most guns I see chambered in that round muzzle flip can be an issue.


----------

